

Al Jazeera Investigates – Broken Dreams: The Boeing 787 - msantos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvkEpstd9os

======
msantos
This is some pretty shocking stuff. Even some people close to the project
openly saying that they would not fly the B787.

Boeing's full responses to AJ's inquiries about the 787 "Dreamliner"
[http://www.aljazeera.com/investigations/boeing787/2014/09/br...](http://www.aljazeera.com/investigations/boeing787/2014/09/broken-
dreams-boeing-responds-20149181020694622.html)

~~~
nether
It's pretty sensationalized. Forbes covered it well:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/airchive/2014/09/10/review-al-
ja...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/airchive/2014/09/10/review-al-
jazeeras-787-report-misses-the-mark/)

The shop worker problems sound no worse than any other large factory. If those
things bother you, you should probably never set foot in any motorized vehicle
again. The 787 rollout (which I attended) being "scandalous" is nonsense as
well; everyone knew it was not a flyable ship being shown. They've drummed up
a lot of melodrama out of nothing.

~~~
msantos
I don't believe for a second that the claims were portrayed in a
sensationalized fashion. Those are serious allegations that were just brushed
off by Boeing's PR folks. Just as the legal, albeit morally questionable, cosy
relation between FAA regulators and Boeing lobbing co.

If the aircraft wasn't safe it wouldn't be flying today. But questions
regarding QA must be addressed before it's too late (i.e. UA811).

